# PSA: If you like TBT, don't use adblock.



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 7, 2016)

From what I've read recently, apparently Jeremy pays for the site out of pocket. 

I also noticed, after logging on from college, that there's an ad on the bottom of the site - which I'm assuming is to help pay for the site.

If you use the site frequently, you should probably keep adblock off while browsing the site because the ad revenue will help pay for the site that we use every day.


----------



## himeki (Mar 7, 2016)

I thought ad revenue only came if you actually clicked on it, and why the hell would I click an advert for wedding photographs?


----------



## seliph (Mar 7, 2016)

**** tha police


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

i don't even have adblock plus they're not really that noticeable so i don't see why you would use adblock in the first place


----------



## himeki (Mar 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i don't even have adblock plus they're not really that noticeable so i don't see why you would use adblock in the first place



Its from other websites like youtube for me


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Its from other websites like youtube for me



oh i see but all the ads i get are the ones at the bottom of the site


----------



## himeki (Mar 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> oh i see but all the ads i get are the ones at the bottom of the site



yeah, on tbt theyre actually in a tolerable place but im too lazy to remove adblockers


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all, please be sure to not click ads for the sake of clicking them. This is against Google Ads rules because it messes up their calculations for paying publishers and charging advertisers.

But we do appreciate it if you don't use Ad Block because the ads pay for our expenses to keep this place running!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2016)

I've already disabled AdBlock on this site as the ads on here are non-intrusive and I want to help keep the site going. I do click it sometimes, but they're genuine clicks so it should all be good.



MayorEvvie said:


> I thought ad revenue only came if you actually clicked on it, and why the hell would I click an advert for wedding photographs?



Nah, it comes from people just seeing the advert, though I believe genuine clicks give a considerable boost. Got AdSense set up myself and have earned ?300 through it but don't really know how to make much use of the statistics, lol. Also... the adverts are based on what Google thinks you'd be most interested in, which in your case, is wedding photos. For example, all the adverts on this site for me are about RuneScape... and guess what game is open in another window.



MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, on tbt theyre actually in a tolerable place but im too lazy to remove adblockers



With that post count, you could've given Jeremy some change in his pocket by now...

I only have AdBlock due to Wikia having way too many pop-ups and such.  
Plus those pesky websites like the Daily Mail I try to avoid.


----------



## himeki (Mar 7, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I've already disabled AdBlock on this site as the ads on here are non-intrusive and I want to help keep the site going. I do click it sometimes, but they're genuine clicks so it should all be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been here a year, and the ads have only been recently :v


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Mar 7, 2016)

I shall do the disabling of the Ad Blocker Plus


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> I've been here a year, and the ads have only been recently :v



Huh.



Dubstep4Dayz said:


> I shall do the disabling of the Ad Blocker Plus



Time to celebrate with some Quentin Blake!


----------



## Togekid (Mar 7, 2016)

I just white-listed this site. It's the only site I have white-listed lol. I use AdBlock mainly because my computer's really slow when there are a bunch of ads popping up everywhere.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Eventually removed it. I only have it off for this site and Flight Rising though. 

Youtube can go **** itself with its 5 ads per 3 minute videos >>


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> Eventually removed it. I only have it off for this site and Flight Rising though.
> 
> Youtube can go **** itself with its 5 ads per 3 minute videos >>



A lot of channels don't really have anything in the way of adverts. Those video ads where you have to sit through five seconds pay out really well so if you're going to make videos and claim revenue, I recommend you enable them.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm way too active on the Bell Tree HQ section.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm glad they've started with ads here.  Given the size and scope of the site, the absence of ads, and the absence of membership fees, I was starting to wonder if this whole thing was just a front for deep, deep, google-style Nintendo marketing analytics.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ive also been sorely tempted on the many threads whining here to tell people to ask for a refund of their membership fee!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> A lot of channels don't really have anything in the way of adverts. Those video ads where you have to sit through five seconds pay out really well so if you're going to make videos and claim revenue, I recommend you enable them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm way too active on the Bell Tree HQ section.



Dude, I tried youtube without and 99% of the time you get 5 mintue videos with like 3 Pizza Hut ads in them.. or whatever. And nah I think Google/youtube make enough money as it is lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

hmm i don't have adblock on this computer but i barely notice the ads anyways. they're not on every page i think?? anyways they don't bother me so i guess it's neato :>


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> hmm i don't have adblock on this computer but i barely notice the ads anyways. they're not on every page i think?? anyways they don't bother me so i guess it's neato :>



well i go to some sites that have like 87 ads per page you click so then i have to or my computer would fiddlesticks lmao. i try turning it off when i can but sometimes it's like.. uh no i don't want 10 ads about shaving legs when i read the news smh


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Dude, I tried youtube without and 99% of the time you get 5 mintue videos with like 3 Pizza Hut ads in them.. or whatever. And nah I think Google/youtube make enough money as it is lmao





Moko said:


> well i go to some sites that have like 87 ads per page you click so then i have to or my computer would fiddlesticks lmao. i try turning it off when i can but sometimes it's like.. uh no i don't want 10 ads about shaving legs when i read the news smh



Try going to a site like BBC News or Wikipedia. If you get adverts there then you may have some sort of adware.

And yeah, Google gets 40% of the revenue from YouTube videos. But hey, video hosting is expensive business and at least the creator gets over half.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Try going to a site like BBC News or Wikipedia. If you get adverts there then you may have some sort of adware.
> 
> And yeah, Google gets 40% of the revenue from YouTube videos. But hey, video hosting is expensive business and at least the creator gets over half.



Yeah we have Swedish sites like that too lmao.

Yeah but they sure can have like .. their ads around the sites rather than every 5 second in the video? >>


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah we have Swedish sites like that too lmao.
> 
> Yeah but they sure can have like .. their ads around the sites rather than every 5 second in the video? >>



I don't know what sort of YouTube you're going to if you're getting bombarded with ads, as I get them infrequently. Found a weird McVities app from one of the ads too so it's all good.

How much does this one five second advert for an 11 minute video bother you? If you were watching the telly it would be three minutes of adverts... just saying.






(somehow this screenshot proves something)


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 8, 2016)

Unfortunately due to some personal issues with me getting paranoid about ads "watching me" as well as intrusive ads I have to leave adblock on. I might throw money at the forums directly to offshoot this though!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Unfortunately due to some personal issues with me getting paranoid about ads "watching me" as well as intrusive ads I have to leave adblock on. I might throw money at the forums directly to offshoot this though!



Yeah, Google bases ads on stuff like your search history. Gets a bit spooky! (ﾉﾟοﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 8, 2016)

With adblocker you can remove and disable it from a single site, I suggest doing that on TBT if you want to keep adblocker. I mean you use this site for free and seems to have fun so why not help with revenue a little bit


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Yeah, Google bases ads on stuff like your search history. Gets a bit spooky! (ﾉﾟοﾟ)ﾉ



yeah i totally google shaving supplies and naked ladies everyday


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 8, 2016)

I had no idea there were ads on the site. I'm on here 50% on mobile and 50% laptop, which my boyfriend added ad block on recently I believe. I'll definitely turn ad block off for the site when I get back home later.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Yeah, Google bases ads on stuff like your search history. Gets a bit spooky! (ﾉﾟοﾟ)ﾉ



I don't know if this was in jest or not but shrugs yeah it legit ****s me up, and with how annoying ads are nowadays Id rather drop money directly into a donation box than have to deal with ads. Maybe give people a choice how to support the forums? That would be coolio.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I don't know if this was in jest or not but shrugs yeah it legit ****s me up, and with how annoying ads are nowadays Id rather drop money directly into a donation box than have to deal with ads. Maybe give people a choice how to support the forums? That would be coolio.



May be controversial but perhaps there could be a system where giving money to the site could give benefits like more forum Bells.

YouTube has the option of watching ad-free at a cost, though it's America only and the adverts are very tolerable on there. Not sure if many other places do, currently.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> May be controversial but perhaps there could be a system where giving money to the site could give benefits like more forum Bells.
> 
> YouTube has the option of watching ad-free at a cost, though it's America only and the adverts are very tolerable on there. Not sure if many other places do, currently.



Yeah, if I could I'd totally give money to the site... I'd rather do that than deal with shady ads tbh.

Well.. might be a good idea but people will probably use ABP for youtube as well.. shrugs


----------



## Meliara (Mar 8, 2016)

I was wondering why I get car ads everywhere I go. Now I'm super curious what ads others are getting!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> I was wondering why I get car ads everywhere I go. Now I'm super curious what ads others are getting!



some of the ads I get are in Spanish


----------



## Meliara (Mar 8, 2016)

I wonder how much I'd have to Google one thing to get it to switch from cars...


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 8, 2016)

I honestly don't know if I have adblock or not. I see ads at the bottom of the home page of the site, but not anywhere else. I don't know how to disable it for this site if I have it as a default setting (I use Chrome to browse).


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I honestly don't know if I have adblock or not.* I see ads at the bottom of the home page of the site, but not anywhere else.* I don't know how to disable it for this site if I have it as a default setting (I use Chrome to browse).


If by this you mean you only see ads on the TBT homepage and not anywhere else on TBT (as opposed to anywhere else on the internet) that's because the ad only appears on the TBT homepage.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't use Adblock and I can stand the ads, if it is videos ads it is a different story. Thanks for letting us know not to use adblock and not to click on them.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I honestly don't know if I have adblock or not. I see ads at the bottom of the home page of the site, but not anywhere else. I don't know how to disable it for this site if I have it as a default setting (I use Chrome to browse).



Yeah, if you're logged in there is one ad banner at the bottom of the page. If you're not logged in there is one at the top as well on every page. If you have AdBlock, one of these icons will be in the top-right corner of your browser, depending on the variation you have:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

King Dad said:


> some of the ads I get are in Spanish



thanks for letting us know


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 10, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> I was wondering why I get car ads everywhere I go. Now I'm super curious what ads others are getting!



I get weight loss ads, thanks ads


----------



## N e s s (Mar 11, 2016)

That is unless you use this adblock lol

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/doge-ad-blocker/okclchcbnkcgkhlckejmhinjcibidcap?hl=en


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 11, 2016)

N e s s said:


> That is unless you use this adblock lol
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/doge-ad-blocker/okclchcbnkcgkhlckejmhinjcibidcap?hl=en



Why are you giving a link to AdBlock on an anti-AdBlock thread? LOL!
Next time, remember to link the versions for other popular browsers such as Firefox and Opera.


----------

